# Pros/Cons of Wearing a Watch



## Nolerama (Jun 15, 2009)

I sometimes wear a metal watch. It's my bling.

I'm expecting more Cons than Pros for wearing one.

What do you all think?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 15, 2009)

i've got six nice watches sitting in a drawer. I don't need them anymore, got my cell phone.


----------



## BLACK LION (Jun 15, 2009)

G-shock watch takes a beating. I dont mind wearing it but I dont wear it all the time. I am not a fan of metallic watches. I have a 500.00 bulova chronograph that I purchased in 2001 and I have worn it 5 times.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 15, 2009)

I always wear a watch, even when I'm sleeping.  I've got a certain type I like too, they have to be completely stainless steel be automatic and have a black face (easier to read).


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am with Ken Morgan on this one


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol. Okay, I get that wearing a watch is a choice...

But what if you're wearing one and find yourself in an altercation?


----------



## Jenna (Jun 15, 2009)

Caught in an altercation with nothing but a watch for defence??  Use the laser function, surely?


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 15, 2009)

Jenna said:


> Caught in an altercation with nothing but a watch for defence??  Use the laser function, surely?


Q seems to have failed to provide that option on my watch. 

I wear a watch so that Ican tell the time , time different things, find South, and more.

I wear a cheap watch, especially at work so that I don't mind (as much!) when it gets beat up... whatever the reason.


----------



## 7starmarc (Jun 15, 2009)

Jenna said:


> Caught in an altercation with nothing but a watch for defence?? Use the laser function, surely?


 
I don't need a laser, but I would like the magnetic bullet deflector option, please.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 15, 2009)

hello:

obviously your watch is not one of your first options for self-defense. with that said, if you are going out to fancy dinner, you may wear your expensive watch to show off, but imagine if it somehow got busted up. depends on how fancy your watch is and expensive it is vs you survived the incident.

i wear a watch to keep track of time for the most part. a few years ago i bought a watchband that had a strap that allowed you to grab to finish off a choke. before using it, i gave it to a friend. totally forgot about it until this thread. "defenseband" i want to say is the name. developed by a GJJ student IIRC.

have to look into it again.

~sg

edit:

http://www.spiderti.com/dband/DBandFrameSet.html < defense band


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> Lol. Okay, I get that wearing a watch is a choice...
> 
> But what if you're wearing one and find yourself in an altercation?




Use the light on the watch to blind them of course.


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 15, 2009)

Pro- if it has a stop watch you can time your 100 yd dash escaping an attacker

Con- if they get you to the ground, they might chop off your hand to get it (that would suck)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 15, 2009)

I collect, restore, and wear vintage American mechanical wristwatches from the 1940's.  I also have a few modern Swiss and German mechanical wristwatches, and a 1953 Omega Seamaster bumper wind.  I don't wear them much at the moment, but I go back and forth.  I do not own or wear electronic watches.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 15, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> Lol. Okay, I get that wearing a watch is a choice...
> 
> But what if you're wearing one and find yourself in an altercation?


Self defense is almost like a come as you are party. I can defend with or without one on. As far as any defense value, I don't think they have any. IMO


----------



## Omar B (Jun 15, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I collect, restore, and wear vintage American mechanical wristwatches from the 1940's.  I also have a few modern Swiss and German mechanical wristwatches, and a 1953 Omega Seamaster bumper wind.  I don't wear them much at the moment, but I go back and forth.  I do not own or wear electronic watches.



I hear that man.  Batteries in watches seem pointless to me.  I always saw it as a flaw if it needed a battery if there's such an elegant solution as an automatic mechanism.  Though I don't know much about the inner workings of it I think it's spectacular work.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 15, 2009)

I wear two types of watches:

1. Is Tenorikuma and it is the manager who's name is Latte.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenorikuma
And Picture:
http://shop.sanrio.jp/image/cmdty/0/443972s3.jpg

2. I have a special watch it is called a Tenchi watch:
http://qi-journal.com/action.lasso?...rch&-layout=Main&-response=SpecialDetail.html

It shows the flow of Qi in the body during the hours. So I can say when it is a certain time I can say it is Lung time or Small Intestine time.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 15, 2009)

When I learned to tell time,
I stopped listening
When I started watching numbers
I could no longer see 
The world around.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 15, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I hear that man.  Batteries in watches seem pointless to me.  I always saw it as a flaw if it needed a battery if there's such an elegant solution as an automatic mechanism.  Though I don't know much about the inner workings of it I think it's spectacular work.



I was green before I knew what it was...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 15, 2009)

You can wear a watch and it be more usefull than most watches.

For a watch is a watch is a watch... unless:

http://davos.wsj.com/photo/06PWbSyehp85T?q=Asthma

And a cell phone is a cell phone is a cell phone unless:

http://www.engadget.com/2005/10/31/carryguard-pepper-spray-disguised-as-a-cellphone/

But a Glock is still just a Glock!

Deaf


----------



## Flea (Jun 15, 2009)

Pro:  You'll always know what time it is.

Con: You'll always know what time it is.

Not that I have a big aversion to punctuality (don't confirm that with my mother!) but I've found that when I always know what time it is I can never really relax.  As a result I've purchased and lost well over a dozen nice watches over the years because I never want to wear them.  The latest casualty was a $10 thingie with a stopwatch function that I bought for the purpose of dog training.  I even lost that one.  _Before_ I managed to teach Fido what he needed to know.  :uhyeah:  So I guess that would be two votes against watches from the both of us.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 15, 2009)

A cheap digital watch is for people who want to know what time it is.

A classic mechanical wristwatch is for ladies and gentlemen who wish to be dressed.

[yt]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ej_v4wRBWyM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ej_v4wRBWyM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## seasoned (Jun 16, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Self defense is almost like a come as you are party. I can defend with or without one on. *As far as any defense value, I don't think they have any.* IMO


 


Deaf Smith said:


> You can wear a watch and it be more usefull than most watches.
> 
> For a watch is a watch is a watch... unless:
> 
> ...


I stand corrected, what will they think of next. How about the face of a clock embedded in the grips of that glock. This will be for the next time a a stranger, late at night, and in a bad part of town, comes up to you and says, hey buddy, got the time.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 16, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> Lol. Okay, I get that wearing a watch is a choice...
> 
> But what if you're wearing one and find yourself in an altercation?


 
I did a hammerfist to the side of a guys head while bouncing one night. The strike turned his head to the side; the watch, passing his head, zipped it open to the tune of about 20 stitches. It was a melee, so he and his friends were sure someone zipped him with a knife in a dogpile. I wasn't about to correct him. Cleaned the bit of tissue off the edge of the band, and kept my mouth shut. That was my metal band watch.

My surf watch had nylon velcro leash on it. Which I used as a grip for putting a guy in a sleeve wheel choke. So me? I like watches.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 16, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I always wear a watch, even when I'm sleeping. I've got a certain type I like too, they have to be completely stainless steel be automatic and have a black face (easier to read).


 

Me too. I'm lost without a watch on my wrist. I pretty much only take it off to train. I gave into batteries a long time ago; although I miss the wind-ups. I cannot stand digital displays. I like two hands and a face.


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmm... Okay, I found that having a watch provides an assailant a good way to grip your wrist. Your opponent can yank the mess out of your arm, and have more leverage in controlling that one arm.


----------



## shihansmurf (Jun 16, 2009)

Flea said:


> Pro: You'll always know what time it is.
> 
> Con: You'll always know what time it is.
> 
> Not that I have a big aversion to punctuality (don't confirm that with my mother!) but I've found that when I always know what time it is I can never really relax. As a result I've purchased and lost well over a dozen nice watches over the years because I never want to wear them. The latest casualty was a $10 thingie with a stopwatch function that I bought for the purpose of dog training. I even lost that one. _Before_ I managed to teach Fido what he needed to know. :uhyeah: So I guess that would be two votes against watches from the both of us.


 
You beat me to the joke.

I always have a watch, even in comparison to other soldiers I'm insanely punctual. I'm pretty much always 20 to 30 minutes early to anyplace that I have to be. My wife is exactly the opposite. It is interesting how many squabbles have started over that unfortunate dichotomy...

I'm a battery powered watch kind of guy. I have a tendency to break a few watches a year as I forget to remove them before doing things like obstacle courses, confidence cources, IMT type training, and such. I do have one nice wind up that I wear when I'm dressed up but I balk at the replacement costs of 4 or 5 watches a year.

Mark


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 16, 2009)

seasoned said:


> I stand corrected, what will they think of next. How about the face of a clock embedded in the grips of that glock. This will be for the next time a a stranger, late at night, and in a bad part of town, comes up to you and says, hey buddy, got the time.


 
No, they will put cell phones in glocks.






Deaf


----------



## jim777 (Jun 17, 2009)

I love watches  I have about 2 dozen or so, and some I wear and some I don't. A few Movoados, a nice old(er) Rolex AirKing, but the one I was wearing the most recently is a new Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk (the Blue Angels model) my lovely bride got me for my birthday. It is sun light powered, and synchs with the atomic clock, so it never needs batteries, never needs winding and is always dead on accurate. It also tells the current time and date in every city I deal with for work, which is crazy convenient. It really is perfect for my particular needs, and almost everyone on our IT staff has one. 
It is, however, a bit heavy. And with the recent news that the pain in my wrist is from osteoarthritis and missing cartilage, I have gone back to wearing either my AirKing or going without most days. I don't worry about a watch getting in the way of fighting or defending myself. Since I work in a global investment bank as a global manager, I need to know what time it is for meetings and such so a watch isn't a luxury for me, though some particular watches could be considered as such.

When I get to work from home more often I will definitely look for older watches, as I've always had a thing for Walthams, but they aren't convenient for me at the moment. Plus, I have a terrible guitar addiction, so that eats up a lot of available cash as well


----------



## sempai little1 (Jun 17, 2009)

My husband has a cell phone to tell time.
If I had a watch I couldn't entertain myself through out the day asking him what time it is then watching have to dig his phone out of his pockets. This is more fun in the winter when he forgets which pocket he put his phone it.

Your friend,
Sempai Little1 :wavey:


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 17, 2009)

sempai little1 said:


> My husband has a cell phone to tell time.


 
And I use my beeper from work. It has a clock on the face and I don't see why I need to wear any timepeace if I have my beeper.

Deaf


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is why Chuck Norris doesn't need a watch.


----------



## Guardian (Jun 21, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> This is why Chuck Norris doesn't need a watch.


 

Amen to that.


----------



## Zero (Jun 24, 2009)

Nolerama, not sure if I follow you dude, I assume this is only from a SD perspective?

I think it was you that did some bouncing work(?).  If so, wearing bling when you're putting yourself in a work related sitaution every Friday night when your "bling" has a chance of being damaged/busted may not be the most optimal way to go.  If you're bouncing regularly then your fancy and possibly costly wrist merchandise has an increased risk of damge, either through punching someone or in applying a headlock etc, whatever...

I only did some bouncing for a short time when I was much younger so you will be more experienced here, but I only used to wear a non-descript black G-shock casio, it didn't flash around and it could take a relative beating and keep going (just like the wearer). I had a mobile in case needed to make a call but only looked at the watch for time reference; it is not good to be distracted by a phone when you are on the front door or in the club, as you'll know.

Outside of this work, you should wear what you want.  I normally don't wear watches now, as said by others, there is the mobile or blackberry in the pocket which also keeps time.  Howevevr, certain areas at certain times may mean that a flash watch worn openly brings trouble.  A guy I knew had his wrist badly cut by a knife when a looser tried to slice the watch strap and do a runner.

I do wear a pretty decent watch to client meetings where I need to track time but to look at a blackberry etc would appear rude.

In an actual unexpected street fight or SD situation I don't see the watch being a disadvantage, I don't see it giving much of an advantage either.  As with rigns etc, watches aren't permitted in competition fights as they can inflcit messy surface cuts to the skin.  But these are really superficial wounds and skin tears and would not be an advantage over hard open hand or fist/elbow strikes in an SD situation to a determined attacker.

Best
Zero


----------



## Zero (Jun 24, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Me too. I'm lost without a watch on my wrist. I pretty much only take it off to train. I gave into batteries a long time ago; although I miss the wind-ups. I cannot stand digital displays. I like two hands and a face.


 
If you like decent watches and don't mind spending a little, get one of those nice bio-energy or photo-energy watches that need nothing more than a bit of solar to keep them running.  I got a decent one that will run forever without batteries as long as it is in a light environment.  If it is not in any light for more than 7 days it stops. But bring it out of the cupboard etc and re-set the time and it kicks off again.  I like the idea that one day (a long, long time from now, maybe never hopefully...(Highlander **** etc)) if I'm buried, a thousand years later some aliens dig up the graveyard and my watch starts up again.  Weird, but there you go...


----------



## chinto (Jun 29, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Self defense is almost like a come as you are party. I can defend with or without one on. As far as any defense value, I don't think they have any. IMO




yep  I agree.. folks what you got on your wrist as a watch will not effect your self defense as far as I can see.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I sometimes wear a metal watch. It's my bling.
> 
> I'm expecting more Cons than Pros for wearing one.
> 
> What do you all think?


 I find being able to tell the time useful.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 29, 2009)

If you wear a heavy metal watch it might add a little oomph to a forearm/hammerfist/knifehand style strike, but it wouldn't really be concentrating the force very much, so i doubt it would do much more than without one on.  

I did notice that when I started wearing a watch again (pretty much use my cell phone all the time) that when I wore it on my left hand, sometimes it would slide up towards my hand and it interfered with my two handed grip sometimes when shooting.  So I switched it to my right hand (dominant hand) and no problems.  

Other than that, I can't really think of any other pros or cons.


----------



## prokarateshop (Oct 12, 2009)

I have to ask, what does a watch have to do with self defense?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 12, 2009)

prokarateshop said:


> I have to ask, what does a watch have to do with self defense?



If do right, is no defense.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, there was a product that was a "self-defense watch wristband," basically an extendable loop garrote from the watch that enhanced chokes. The only thing I could find online was an abstract of the patent

And, my Rolex got me mugged, once, more than 20 years ago-taught me a lot, actually-like not to _bling_ on the subway....doesn't matter much now, though...:lol:


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 12, 2009)

Pro:  You will never be late for a meeting.

Con:  Forgetting to transfer your drink to your right hand when someone asks what time it is.  Especially when you've been drinking.  I've gotten several drunk people with this.


----------



## Carol (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't like wearing watches, or bracelets for that matter.  I tell time on my .  One thing I have noticed is that a solid bangle bracelet (whether or not the bangle has a watch embedded) can help prevent someone making a firm grip on the wrist.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't wear any jewelry. Just isn't comfortable for me. I wear a watch on a dinky carabiner that hangs from my belt loop.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 21, 2009)

One thing I've discovered is if you have a strap watch, leather or cloth and you to a front two-knuckle punch at full speed, you can cause the watch to come off one of its hinges...


----------



## elder999 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I sometimes wear a metal watch. It's my bling.
> 
> I'm expecting more Cons than Pros for wearing one.
> 
> What do you all think?


 
Well, a Rolex-and a few other things that made my young *** seem to be a "mark"-got me mugged back in NY, a long time ago-so much for the benefits of bling.

 Still wear a watch, though-in fact, I have quite a few, including that particular Rolex. In my job, knowing what time it is is important-it's also especially important when I'm sailing (for any kind of distance, anyway). Most of the time, a watch isn't much of a liability, even a Rolex-at least, from a martial standpoint, it's less of a liability than wearing a three-piece suit, or other restrictive clothing-or footwear. The watch isn't going to jam you up, or keep you from executing techniques-worst that is going to happen is it gets broken.

I'd be more concerned about the liabilities of a _necktie._ :lol:

Anyway, I got one of these as a gift. . I've played around with it some-it works, but it's kind of silly: in almost all the situations I could come up with using it in, the arm wearing the wristband will do just as well or beter, and doesn't require any manipulation with my other hand-fine motor skills like that don't really have much place in self-defense.

But I guess you could make a weapon of a watch, just as you could a belt, or a necktie, or a Mont Blanc pen......


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 21, 2009)

Digital or analog? Just kidding.

Taking wrist control can be very advantageous. And wearing a watch might prove detrimental to its wearer in a grappling situation.

I just wanted to get some insight from the other arts about wearing a watch. Any experiences?


----------

